# Lake Vistoria



## Bob1 (Jan 7, 2002)

Is there any special place a group Victoria Cichlids can be purchased.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Check out the Retailer Reviews section, many of the vendors offer Victorian cichlids. It's important to get pure species, so go with the vendor you most trust to be vigilant about purity. You can PM Members (or Mods) for recommendations, or they can PM you but Cichlid-forum does prefer review-type information stay in the Reviews section and not be in the forums themselves.


----------

